# Camp-Out Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great post, love camping out and enjoying the Lords creation, thank you so much for sharing your adventure. If you ever want fish central brevard sometime let me know ill pole ya around and we can fellowship. Keep the reports coming


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

thank you for the kind words and generous offer!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great report and pics...tight work.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

thank you...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Wonderful report Capt John.

The beads on that Bucktail Bouncer reminded me Mardi Gras is getting close.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Good report, I had good success sight fishing out there this weekend as well. Cool fly, never seen it before.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you for the 'Bead-Bouncing' fly idea. I tied a few up the other day using copper colored beads for a little extra flash in muddy water.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

People who don't have the opportunity to star gaze in the absence of light pollution are missing out on the most amazing picture God ever drew. I spent several hours this past weekend down in Flamingo with my back to the ground and eyes to the sky .


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> People who don't have the opportunity to star gaze in the absence of light pollution are missing out on the most amazing picture God ever drew. I spent several hours this past weekend down in Flamingo with my back to the ground and eyes to the sky .


right on!


----------

